# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Guadiana >  La Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadiana y la Universidad de Extremadura colaborarán en materia formativa e investigadora

## Embalses

*La Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadiana y la Universidad de Extremadura colaborarán en materia formativa e investigadora* 
06-11-2008 (Europa Press)Europa Press

El presidente de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadiana (CHG), Eduardo Alvarado, y el rector de la Universidad de Extremadura (UEx), Francisco Duque, firmaron hoy en Badajoz un convenio marco que permitirá la colaboración de ambas instituciones en distintas materias, como la realización de cursos, seminarios, conferencias, y el desarrollo de actividades conjuntas de formación o culturales, o de programas de prácticas para la formación de alumnos de grado, master y doctorado.

Ambas entidades colaborarán igualmente en acciones de investigación, desarrollo e innovación y en materia de publicaciones y de recuperación documental, según informó la CHG en nota de prensa.

Tras la firma del convenio, Alvarado y Duque visitaron, una vez finalizadas, las obras de mejora ambiental del arroyo de la Universidad y de creación de ecosistemas representativos de Extremadura.

Las actuaciones realizadas han consistido en la construcción de paseos peatonales, y la plantación de los diversos espacios destinados a zona verde, así como los márgenes del arroyo que atraviesa el campus. Así, se han plantado especies autóctonas representativas de los diferentes y diversos ecosistemas presentes en Extremadura.

De igual modo, se ha acometido la limpieza del cauce del arroyo de restos vegetales; se ha creado un azud en su parte superior y se han construido seis pequeñas represas de retención de agua tras el azud .

Otras actuaciones han sido la instalación de sistema de riego y de diverso mobiliario rústico (mesas de madera, bancos y papeleras), así como de elementos de madera (pasarelas peatonales, vallado de protección y pérgolas) y diversa cartelería indicativa.

Tratamientos selvícolas en las zonas de pinar existentes, tales como clareo de la masa, poda de los pies restantes y limpieza de toda la zona; la construcción de una charca artificial donde se plantarán especies relacionadas con los ecosistemas acuáticos; y la creación de un auditorio a cielo abierto, como zona didáctica en plena naturaleza, han sido otros de los proyectos acometidos.

El conjunto de estas actuaciones está incluido dentro del Plan de Restauración Hidrológico Forestal y de Protección de Cauces (2.000-2.008) del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino. El presupuesto de ejecución total ha sido de 899.930,89 euros y ha estado cofinanciado por los fondos europeos Feder a través de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadiana (75 por ciento) y la Universidad de Extremadura (25 por ciento).

Finalmente, durante la ejecución de la obra se han creado 15 puestos de trabajo a los que hay que añadir otros cinco en labores de mantenimiento una vez finalizada.

----------

